
The Amazon Echo as a map of human labor, data and planetary resources - myinnerbanjo
https://anatomyof.ai
======
Analog24
There's a lot of truth in this essay but there are also a lot of
unsubstantiated claims made by two people who clearly don't actually know how
the Echo and Alexa are developed. The tone and language implies they know what
they're talking about and express everything as fact even though they're
completely wrong about some of it. The sensationalism and vilifying really
detract from an otherwise important topic that should be discussed more: the
environmental impact of modern technology and how sustainable it is.

~~~
elvinyung
Just curious, what parts made you think that? Kate Crawford is a very well-
respected researcher on the sociological and cultural aspects of "big data".
Her perspective might not be purely technical, but her descriptions of these
productive processes seem very in line with a lot of the other
conceptualizations (mostly in the humanities) of data as labor, which I think
is _the_ most important part.

------
baxtr
_In recent years, shipping boats produce 3.1% of global yearly CO2 emissions,
more than the entire country of Germany. In order to minimize their internal
costs, most of the container shipping companies use very low grade fuel in
enormous quantities, which leads to increased amounts of sulphur in the air,
among other toxic substances. It has been estimated that one container ship
can emit as much pollution as 50 million cars, and 60,000 deaths worldwide are
attributed indirectly to cargo ship industry pollution related issues
annually. Even industry-friendly sources like the World Shipping Council admit
that thousands of containers are lost each year, on the ocean floor or
drifting loose._ holy crap...

------
ionwake
I dont really understand the map is there further material that comes with it
- a talk or slides?

~~~
xcavier
Scroll down

~~~
ionwake
huh youre right, some kind of UI fail there but otherwise all good thanks

~~~
phoschore
You're not the only one. The header image is so big, and links to a PDF, such
that I thought the PDF _was_ the content.

This is caused by:

    
    
      height: 93vh;
    

[https://anatomyof.ai/css/main.css?line=178#line:178](https://anatomyof.ai/css/main.css?line=178#line:178)

...causes the header image to occupy 93% of the viewable area of the open
window.

